# Automatizacion en una fabrica de cal



## arturox79 (Sep 28, 2008)

quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con este trabajo de grado, en esta fabrica se produce cal hidratada en polvo, que es la mezcla de ca + h2o (cal viva y agua), el operador es el encargado de inyectar agua de acuerdo a la cantidad de cal viva que va entrando a la maquina hidratadora esto lo hace manualmente es decir a ojimetro, y en un ambiente muy insaluble, para poder automatizar necesito una variable que no sea temperatura, ya que esta se matiene constante dentro del hidratador y no me serviria.
desde ya muchas gracias, espero contar con la ayuda de todo.
arturo..


----------



## RECORDTOTAL (Sep 28, 2008)

se me ocurre que la variable que podrias tener en cuenta es el PESO.


lo primero que tendrias que determinar seria la cantidad de agua necesaria por cada kilogramo de cal o dicho de otra manera por cada litro de agua que cantidad de cal necesitarias en la mezcla.

tal vez no seria problema pesar la cal si se dosifica con algun tipo de recipiente como para saber el peso aproximado en cada carga de mismo... ni del agua porque se podria manejar con electrovalvulas temporizadas...

lo mas complicado seria sincronizar ambas mediciones para hacer los ajustes correspondientes...

vas a nacesitar una pc... algo de electronica que haga de interface... un poco de ingenio y suerte...

si subis algunas fotos que grafiquen bien la situacion por ahi se me ocurre algo mas brillante

salu2


----------



## arturox79 (Sep 29, 2008)

que tal recordtotal
la proporcion de agua que inyecta el operador es de 70% de la cal viva que introducen, si introducen 1kg de cal viva triturada y en polvo se le inyecta 700gr de h2o, el cual solo queda 30% de agua en el producto final y 40% de agua se evapora, el peso de mi cal hidratada seria entonces de 1300gr .
el tema de pesaje y de la proporcion de agua lo utilizaria para la entrada de mi lazo de control, pero para cerrar mi lazo y monitorear que mi producto esta bien tendria que usar un sensor y es ahi donde me estoy trabando. 
se me ocurrio usar un viscosimetro, pero no estoy seguro.
ahora mismo no tengo nada para subir, pero lo estare subiendo con el tiempo.


----------



## arturox79 (Oct 3, 2008)

este es un diagrama de flujo de como trabaja manualmente la fabrica donde estoy viendo mi proyecto


----------



## pepechip (Oct 4, 2008)

Puedes realizar un mecanismo electromecanico, que te deje caer una varilla acoplada al eje de un potenciometro, y segun la densidad del producto esta descendera mas o menos. Para que esta prueba sea fiable deveras de realizarla siempre durante el mismo periodo de tiempo.
Si el deposito de cal NO tiene siempre la misma altura deveras de cololocar un sensor optico para que la varilla quede siempre a la misma altura del deposito.


----------



## maikelblogo (Oct 7, 2008)

arturox79 dijo:
			
		

> este es un diagrama de flujo de como trabaja manualmente la fabrica donde estoy viendo mi proyecto



Un diagrama de bloques serviria mejor, porque no solo se trata de automatizar el proceso sino controlarlo. Recuerda que para lograr una automatizacion eficiente se debe recurrir a los sistemas de control que mantenga el proceso dentro de los parametros.

Aqui les recomiendo un site de una fabrica de cal espero que les guste.

http://www.maxical.com.ve/

Ah y una cosa, tu trabajo debe cumplir con los parametros de IPC y las ingenierías conceptual, basica y de detalles para que tu trabajo se el mejor


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 7, 2008)

Arturox79, lo que tú posteaste es un diagrama de bloques, no de flujo.

saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 7, 2008)

arturox79 dijo:
			
		

> para poder automatizar necesito una variable que no sea temperatura, ya que esta se matiene constante dentro del hidratador y no me serviria.



La reaccion es muy exotermica.
Como hacen para que se mantenga isotermico?

Saludos.


----------



## arturox79 (Oct 7, 2008)

el preoceso es exotermico, pero creo que el control de temperatura me es dificil de controlar ya que al hidratarse la cal hay un cambio brusco de temperatura lo cual no me permitiria actuar rapido, pero asi tambien puede ser un parametro ya que en la fabrica que visite hicimos las mediciones en la maquina hidratadora, en la cual sacamos una medicion de temperatura de 95°C en un proceso continuo


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 7, 2008)

arturox79 dijo:
			
		

> ...pero para cerrar mi lazo y monitorear que mi producto esta bien tendria que usar un sensor y es ahi donde me estoy trabando.
> se me ocurrio usar un viscosimetro...


Tal vez podria implementarse un viscosimetro Stormer artesanal.
El principio de funcionamiento es una paleta sumergida en el medio girando a bajas revoluciones, de acuerdo a lo viscoso del medio te ira ofreciendo mas resistencia. 

La version mas sencilla es con un freno regulable --> cuando pasa de determinada fuerza patina o se levanta y te acciona un microswitch.  Los detectores de nivel de grano (los rotativos) trabajan asi.

La ventaja es que el eje con las palas puede ser todo lo largo que quieras y asi mantenes alejados los elementos delicados de la cal viva.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 7, 2008)

Podrias hacer un diagrama del reactor o algo asi? Como para tener más idea de lo que queremos analizar.
Asumo que en la fábrica que vos viste el reactor era del tipo tanque continuo y que estaba en estado estacionario, por eso la temperatura "constante".
Lo de medir la viscosidad con una especie de brookfield como decia Eduardo dependerá de las características del medio, por eso estaría bueno saber más datos de lo que se quiere controlar. Tambien ver cuanto estas dispuesto a gastar en este caso.

Saludos.


----------



## cabechy (Oct 10, 2008)

Estimado arturox79:
1. Si la proporcion no cambia y es 30:70 y es por lotes lo que necesitas estener que pesar la cal, luego con un medidor de flujo sacar cuantos litro de agua necesita la mezcla, si la mezcla tiene uina toleranacia +/- y de pendiendo de esta tolerancia podes usar una valvula on/off, si por lo contrario esa tolerancia tiene que ser minima tenes que usar una valvula proporcional y si ajustarla con unos escalados para que la proporcion de agua necesaria sea inversamente proporcional a la apertura de la valvula
2.si lo que necesitas es una mezcla con cierta dencidad alli si necesitasu un medidor de viscocidad o podes hacerlo por medio de la presion del tanque pero para esto necesitas otra instrumentacion

Espero haberte aclarado algo


----------



## mijito (Oct 14, 2008)

hola tocayo mi nombre es arturo Ayala y si me podrias ayudar escribiendo mas sobre este proceso industrial porque necesito un tema como ese para desarrollar un proyecto en la universidad favor responde mi mensaj gracias...


----------



## cabechy (Oct 15, 2008)

Estimado el problema es que el proceso yo no lo conozco a lo que yo me dedico es a automatizary en esto los procesos son muy parecidos en principio


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 16, 2008)

cabechy dijo:
			
		

> Estimado el problema es que el proceso yo no lo conozco a lo que yo me dedico es a automatizary en esto los procesos son muy parecidos en principio


----------



## Luis_electronica (Oct 16, 2008)

Me dedico a la automatización de procesos, y la experiencia demuestra que lo muy complicado falla más que lo justo y necesario
Lo más simple para este proceso, es pesada contínua ó volumétrica de la cal de entrada, y mandar agua en una relación ajustable.
Sabemos por lo comentado, que la realción es + o - 70:30.
Sugiero: Una cinta corta por la que pase la piedra de cal, la pesamos a dicha cinta, con el producto arriba en un entorno de tiempo, digamos 10 seg.
La pesada se puede hacer con celda de carga, con un acoplamiento magnético de núcleo variable por  el peso contra un resorte, etc.
En función de la lectura de peso, manejaría una válvula de agua en modo pulsos de amplitud variable, digamos con un oscilador astable con un 555.
El tiempo de apertura lo obtenemos en función al peso leído, el tiempo de parada lo ajustamos en forma manual para obtener la relación más acertada.
Si tenemos un PLC, o es un proyecto de ingeniería con libertad de proponer, sugiero rápidamente una entrada analógica para la celda de carga, una enrtada analógica para un pote que sirva para calibrar el punto óptimo de hidratación, una salida PWM (digital con salida de pulsos de amplificadortid variable) para la vávula de agua, entradas y salidas digitales para que quede Pipi - cucu con botones y lamparitas para algo, pero que impresione.
Suerte, un abrazo


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 17, 2008)

Luis_electronica dijo:
			
		

> En función de la lectura de peso, manejaría una válvula de agua en modo pulsos de amplitud variable, digamos con un oscilador astable con un 555.



Yo disiento.

Con lo caros que estan los repuestos, andar abriendo y cerrando muchas veces una válvula que se puede dejar medio actuada me parece poco elegante.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis_electronica (Oct 18, 2008)

Electroaficionado:
Tengo experiencia larga con válvulas operando en la forma que lo indico.
Se usa habitualmente (por citar algunas) en calederas de bajo rendimiento, en plantas de elaboración de hormigón, en sistemas de nivel de agua auto regulado.
Las válvulas modulantes salen muuuucha plata, son mucho más eficientes y tienen excelente vida útil. Pero hay que ver la relación costo beneficio.
He usado profusamente las dos, y vuelvo a sugerir una válvula ON-OFF para ese trabajo
Saludos a todos


----------



## principiantetardio (Jun 11, 2010)

Luis_electronica dijo:


> Electroaficionado:
> Tengo experiencia larga con válvulas operando en la forma que lo indico.
> .............................
> Las válvulas modulantes salen muuuucha plata,
> ...


----------

